# Help Shockdoc fine tune this bid



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Why bid it when you start Monday. Just tell them how much you want.....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jw0445 said:


> Why bid it when you start Monday. Just tell them how much you want.....


I ball parked it at 18k, material is costing 5k. I'm just curious what this would cost in other parts of this nation.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

jw0445 said:


> Why bid it when you start Monday. Just tell them how much you want.....


 
He just wants the attention


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Your to low. Your to high. Take your pick.

Thanks for the chance to raise my post count:thumbup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I would run on deep strut supports every 8' hung by window clamps. Gives you more latitude to deviate when necessary.

Will the old lady run the tugger? 

Stuff like that takes just as long to pull wire as it does to install the pipe, don't ask me why. 
EDIT: Nevermind, I just saw it's aluminum..........


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Will the old lady run the tugger?


:laughing:

Oh wow!


----------

